# Replace cast iron at shell station



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Here is a video of the cast iron we found when digging out sewer line at shell station,pvc coming out of blding the cast iron then back to pvc,we removed all cast iron and replaced with pvc pipe,it kept backing up with paper hand towels and “white rats” lolololo found fernco had slipped and was blocking over half the pipeway


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

Does your local code require gravel bedding?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Does your local code require gravel bedding?


We, I mean my excavator company, has to backfill with crushed concrete under sidewalks and road cuts, but not when it’s landscaping. Makes no sense to me. I’ve seen plenty of pvc worn away by exterior rocks.


----------



## jakewilcox (Sep 3, 2019)

What locality was this project, if you don’t mind me asking?
Where I am it’s very difficult to get permits do do ground work at a gas station.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Does your local code require gravel bedding?



I love crusher run/gravel/etc bedding. Never a bedding issue that way. But no voids either, doesn't matter what the bedding is if there are voids.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

hewhodigsholes said:


> Does your local code require gravel bedding?


Yes, supposed to be 6" on top bottom and sides


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

jakewilcox said:


> What locality was this project, if you don’t mind me asking?
> Where I am it’s very difficult to get permits do do ground work at a gas station.


Kentucky


----------



## KCPlumb (Oct 26, 2021)

sparky said:


> Here is a video of the cast iron we found when digging out sewer line at shell station,pvc coming out of blding the cast iron then back to pvc,we removed all cast iron and replaced with pvc pipe,it kept backing up with paper hand towels and “white rats” lolololo found fernco had slipped and was blocking over half the pipeway
> View attachment 132318
> 
> View attachment 132319
> ...


Fernco in the ground?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

KCPlumb said:


> Fernco in the ground?


Yes,they are legal in ky to be used underground outside a building,i tamp #9 stone all around pipe and fernco when we use one


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

ACR or Mission or run away.


----------

